
B.S. on the jobs numbers euphoria - spsrich
https://www.asktheheadhunter.com/11987/jobs-numbers-euphoria
======
jiveturkey
not particularly insightful. what he's espousing is well known to be true and
argued by very many. (that wage growth is terrible, even in the face of jobs
growth, giving statistical weight to back what we all know to ring true: most
new jobs are low paying service-sector jobs like uber drivers)

but if you aren't following the monthly reporting of this (jobs numbers come
out monthly), because you know, you're a fairly well paid high skill worker,
TFA does capture the issue fairly well, even if it is a bit scattered.

~~~
ttonkytonk
What he's arguing seemed more to be that wage growth is fantastic for CEOs,
and that the "jobs numbers euphoria" is basically a ploy to keep everybody
complacent.

The in-article link to the article "The Pitchforks Are Coming"
([https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-
pitchfor...](https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-
are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014)) makes the great point that if higher
wages mean less jobs, then why are there more CEOs than ever?

------
ohiovr
a dozen pages and no theory or explanation in case you have not read it yet.

